
OpenJDK source has too many swear words - CraneWorm
https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8215217
======
mrunkel
Whatever floats your boat, but why should everyone have to comply with the
most thin-skinned and sensitive of the group?

This clutching at pearls is, from my viewpoint, very silly.

I suppose it's easier to just go along to get along, but sometimes I feel like
it's reasonable people in the middle who are constantly giving (to both sides
of the political spectrum).

~~~
kieranph
In my opinion, this is not an issue of people who are sensitive to the f-bomb,
it's an issue of professionalism in a professional application. After all,
people who would be sensitive to the f-bomb to the point where they would
actually be offended by it wouldn't exactly be participating in any community
populated by people over the age of 7, right? The issue here is that the
author of the sources was obviously not being professional, and the existence
of these statements were not offensive, but off-putting, especially when you
consider that OpenJDK was made by a legitimate corporation that isn't exactly
known for joking around.

~~~
blueiron
I'm puzzled by the term "legitimate corporation" in this context.

Feels like a true scotsman.

------
beatgammit
I don't understand the point of cussing in software comments. Comments
describe the reasoning behind the code, and this shouldn't be emotional at
all, but informative. We don't see language like this in bus route pamphlets
and assembly instructions, so why is it in source code?

Yes, I understand that sometimes software can be frustrating, especially when
doing integration work, but swearing does not contribute anything positive
besides a bit of a chuckle from some people. I'm not offended when I see it,
just disappointed that the documentation isn't as clear as it could be.

Leave that kind of language to mailing lists and forums, which are designed
for venting. If this came up in a code review, I'd reject it on the grounds of
not being relevant to the code.

------
DonHopkins
First they came for the Common Region for Access Protection, and I did not
speak out -- because I was not full of Common Regions for Access Protection.

Then they came for the f-bombs, and I did not Bitch Bend sensitively --
because I didn't care an f'ing BitArray.

Then they came for smarks, and I did not speak out -- because I was not a fan
of olwm.

Then they came for me -- and there was no one left to curse for me!

------
joshstrange
This is absolutely ridiculous. God knows how many swear words are in the
Mac/Windows? We know how many are in Linux [0]. These are all professional
pieces of software and yet the world does not come to halt because they have
swear words in their source code. I'm all for gender-neutralizing
documentation and hell, even source code, but this is just an example of
people getting offended over nothing at all.

[0]
[https://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/](https://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/)

------
foxyv
From the JIRA comments:

    
    
      Adam Farley added a comment - Yesterday
    
      After discussion with the community, three determinations 
      were reached: 
      - "Damn" and "Crap" are not swear words. 
      - Three of the four f-bombs are located in jszip.js, 
      which should be corrected upstream (will follow up). 
      - The f-bomb in BitArray.java, as well as the rude typo 
      in SoftChannel.java, *are* swear words and should be 
      removed to resolve this work item.
    
      A new webrev will be created and uploaded to reflect these determinations.

------
s_luis
But as long as they are in the source code and not in the actual
documentation...? jk, this could come out as a harsh environment for
newcomers, and as long as it is easy to remove the swear words, I think is a
good thing somebody is paying attention to such details.

